# Gots me a good woman



## lklawson (Jul 7, 2010)

Went shooting last night with the wife, my bother, & my father.

I'd convinced my wife to shoot the NRA handgun marksmanship course.  She shot Marksman last night.  She had to start shooting around (literally) the bullseye so that I could verify hits.  (It made her happier that way.)

In other news, my dad just got a 995 classic he was trying out.  Very accurate and fun.  And my Kel-Tec PF9 bit him.  

Anyway, I gots me a deadeye woman!  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 7, 2010)

Very cool!  My wife also likes to go shooting with me, and she is likewise a good shot.  We've never shot for score, though (outside of my former work).  Congrats to both of you, by the way!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jul 7, 2010)

You Sir are a lucky man!!

Keep her at it and reward her with a nice dinner when she "smokes" you through the course of fire!


----------



## lklawson (Jul 7, 2010)

Stick Dummy said:


> You Sir are a lucky man!!
> 
> Keep her at it and reward her with a nice dinner when she "smokes" you through the course of fire!


The way she was shooting last night, that dinner may be coming very soon!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah... well when I was dating my wife-to-be she road on the back of my motorcycle, was in my TKD class (she made green belt), and went shooting with me.

Then something happened to tragically alter that. We got married.

After that, motorcycles became dangerous, karate brought bruises, and shooting was a bore. _Sigh_. And now its Bill OReilly every night (hes ok but every night?)

No I wont trade her in for a newer model, since I was wise enough to know women would take part in a mans sport to get him interested in her and most women dont care for all that stuff.

Still Kirk, you are lucky!

Deaf


----------



## lklawson (Jul 8, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> No I wont trade her in for a newer model, since I was wise enough to know women would take part in a mans sport to get him interested in her and most women dont care for all that stuff.


hehehe  Yeah, that happens.  Fortunately, my wife enjoys shooting.  She simply never thought about shooting an NRA certification course.




> Still Kirk, you are lucky!


Very.

I'm trying to convince her to let me get her one of those NRA "Women on Target" Handgun patches.  Maybe a pin.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## David43515 (Jul 8, 2010)

You`re a lucky guy alright. Mine thinks guns and knives are just for gangsters. And martial arts bore her to death because her older brother was a college judo and sumo coach for years.


----------

